# Ryobi jointer blades?



## tlbrooks (Apr 18, 2009)

I was given a used Ryobi JP155, 6-1/8" table top jointer and can't find blades for it. I know that Ryobi has dropped these and no longer makes the replacement blades but there must be a third party out there that makes replacement HSS blades? There are two blades and each one measures 6-1/8 X 1-1/4 X 1/8" and have slots cut into them for the mounting screws to go thru. I can find the solid blades without the slots but nothing with the slots. HELP!!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm not sure about the Ryobi jointer, but a lot of those 6-1/8" benchtop jointers are made by Geetech. You might check with Sunhill Machinery. The SM-150B is a comparable machine, I know that the blades are interchangeable between the SM150B and the current Geetech built Craftsman benchtop, and Sunhill makes knives for a variety of jointers...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I can suggest checking a few places that sell jointer blades...Hartville Tool, Grizzly, and Amazon are worth a look. 

Good luck!


----------



## dingleschlop (Apr 22, 2012)

*Ryobi JP155 Replacement Blades*

I had the same problem with my JP 155, but I ended up running across a pair sold by Harbor Freight. They used to have an identical jointer, but has since discontinued it. They, do however, still carry the blades online.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

dingleschlop said:


> I had the same problem with my JP 155, but I ended up running across a pair sold by Harbor Freight. They used to have an identical jointer, but has since discontinued it. They, do however, still carry the blades online.


can you post a link to these? I am having trouble finding them.


----------



## jrbilodeau (Jul 17, 2012)

I think these might be it.

http://www.harborfreight.com/planer-replacement-blades-2-pack-34451.html

I have the same jointer and was trying to find some blades too.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

This company

http://www.razorwoodworks.com/

is the reincarnation of the old Jesada. (A good company destroyed by FWW but that's another story.)

Part of the Jesada claim to fame was that they could and would make knives for almost anything. I would suggest that you use their contact us link and ask.

An e-mail costs nothing and based upon their router bits that I have, their products are good quality stuff.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

^^^well, I sent an e-mail off to them 2 weeks ago, and they just replied today. I called the number they sent and ordered a set, but they weren't cheap. $70 after shipping for a set. If you want some, here's the contact info so you won't have to wait 2 weeks for a reply like I did.

Collen
1-877-898-6657


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Got the blades awhile back and put them in a couple of weeks ago. I had to grind the slots for the locking bolts a few thousandths deeper so I could get the blades to set low enough, but other than that they work great so far. Although they were a bit pricey for 6" blades, I won't complain b/c at least they were made in the USA, and I only paid $40 for the jointer, so I only have $110 stuck into this setup.


----------

